# Best rotary pad for AG Super resin polish ?



## ajpepe72 (Dec 25, 2011)

At the moment I use my silverline rotary with a compound pad and farecla G3 maybe once a year to freshen up my white paint, then SRP then Finishkare 1000p sealant.
I apply the SRP by hand but would like to use the rotary if possible, what type of pad would be ok with SRP, and is there a sealant/wax that could also be used with the rotary thats as good/better than the 1000p ?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have used the white Hexlogic pad with my rotary for SRP and it works well. I use Hex pads with DA and rotary. Just apply a few pea sized blobs on your pad and spread it on the paint. Work on areas which are about quarter bonnet size, then work it really well untill it becomes a little hazy or clear. Finish off by buffing off with a microfibre towel.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Had a look and they look fine, so many to choose from though, would it be a different colour for a LSP ?
what would be the best size to for 5.5" or 6.5"
cheers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you need a finishing pad for applying LSP by machine, although you'd also want a DA..


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

White should be fine,here's confirmation:
http://www.cuprasport.co.uk/hexlogic/hexlogic_guide_2.pdf


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Question then fellas, what if a white pad was giving swirl marks induced by the rotary? 
try it on a black pad and see how it goes with that?
my paint is super soft though

any inputs guys?


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

possul said:


> Question then fellas, what if a white pad was giving swirl marks induced by the rotary?
> try it on a black pad and see how it goes with that?
> my paint is super soft though
> 
> any inputs guys?


does the pad have any contaminants on it?? may need a clean?
i'm using the black pad for 3m ultra fine se polish, works fantastically for me


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

No it was brand new. 
im now think excess pressure. if i run a microfibre.along the paint it pits super fine scratchs in. 
will try some different combos when i get some new pads


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

possul said:


> No it was brand new.
> im now think excess pressure. if i run a microfibre.along the paint it pits super fine scratchs in.
> will try some different combos when i get some new pads


What car have you got?
I've used the white pad on Hondas and Vauxhalls which both have soft paint and not left any swirls. 
Try using the black pad next time, remember to prime the pad, (I use CG pad conditioner), make sure that there are no contaminates on paintwork and that you keep pad flat on paintwork.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Its a mk1 golf. But had a single stage respray around 12 yrs ago now. i think its probs down to the respray, because im polishing paint and not clearcoat, paint being softer than clearcoat. basically its my test car as its off the road. if i can master this paint im sure all other clearcoated cars i do in the future will be alot easier. will just keep at it.
can quick detailer be used as a lubricant. seen it on a youtube video before. think it was junkman
thanks for the replies


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quick Detailer will be fine just mist it on.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I use a DA, so no expert on Rotary but just a thought reading the thread, have you tried slowing the speed of the rotary right down too?


----------

